# Best view to request for Parc Soleil



## Ccall (May 20, 2012)

We are planning to use our own points for 5 days in a 3-br penthouse then use some VIP points right after for a two-bedroom for a week in May 2013. We haven't stayed at Parc Soleil yet. Any suggestions or tips for what to ask for? We have little control over the VIP week, other than to request what we want. So.... Any suggestions as to what we want? We are traveling with 2 older preteen girls, so we don't want a huge walk to the pool, but we care more about a nice view.

Thanks!


----------



## timeos2 (May 20, 2012)

Unless you like empty fields, road construction & stored pipes your only choice is a pool view. It sits all alone in a very barren area.


----------



## Ccall (May 20, 2012)

Well that makes it easy! I do so love pipes and construction!


----------



## Matman (May 20, 2012)

+1 pool view is best.  As far as location is concerned, there are only two buildings and they are both right next to the pool.

Matt


----------



## Talent312 (May 20, 2012)

OTOH, Building #1 has the garage.
The view to the SW is illuminated at night by Epcot ~ 3.75 miles away.


----------



## Purseval (May 21, 2012)

Building 1 Epcot view also lets you watch fireworks at night while you relax on the balcony.  But all in all even that isn't very good:


----------



## dvc_john (May 21, 2012)

Talent312 said:


> OTOH, Building #1 has the garage.



Both buildings have a parking garage.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 21, 2012)

*A Head Scratcher For Sure.*




timeos2 said:


> Unless you like empty fields, road construction & stored pipes your only choice is a pool view. It sits all alone in a very barren area.


Click here for the _Google Maps_ location. 

Hard to understand why the timeshare company picked that isolated tract for a semi-upscale timeshare resort.   Maybe the raw land was giveaway-cheap, I don't know. 

If they expected follow-on development to flock to the area once the timeshare went up, then so far they have been disappointed.  

In a real estate universe where the No. 1 factor is _location-location-location_, for this project they went with some other main idea in mind. 

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Purseval (May 21, 2012)

AwayWeGo said:


> Hard to understand why the timeshare company picked that isolated tract for a semi-upscale timeshare resort.   Maybe the raw land was giveaway-cheap, I don't know.


These developments don't happen overnight and I doubt the real estate market was in such a bad state when they started planning the project.  Plus it actually *is* in a prime location with easy access to WDW, Universal Studios, Sea World, the Convention Center and the airport.  When you consider the amount of space they allocated for the full development it must have been surprising to find such a large tract of land still available.  It's a shame the bottom fell out on them.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 21, 2012)

*Location.  Location.  Location.*




Purseval said:


> Plus it actually *is* in a prime location with easy access to WDW, Universal Studios, Sea World, the Convention Center and the airport.


Click here & here & here for nearby timeshare resorts that really are in a prime location. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## sinistrafatboy (May 21, 2012)

We just returned a week ago from the PS. We are not members , but we loved it!! Request a western view (Half of tower 2 and one end of tower !) if you would like to see Disney fireworks @ 10 PM each night. 
 Which ever building you are in....enjoy!!!


----------



## Asl18940 (May 21, 2012)

The Parc Soleil was the first phase of an ambitious Central Florida planned development.  Timing's everything, and the market was destroyed.  Still, I see consistently excellent reviews of the resort, and the location is central to everything.  There are also two other HGVC resorts very nearby, and I've had great times at both.


----------



## Talent312 (May 21, 2012)

Asl18940 said:


> The Parc Soleil was the first phase of an ambitious Central Florida planned development.  Timing's everything, and the market was destroyed.



_Delusions of grandeur._
Hilton may have thought they could one-up Marriott's World Center with multiple resorts, shopping and entertainment facilities. But you're right, it is a fine facility in its own right. Perhaps they could erect a facade of store-fronts, like Hollywood backlot set.


----------



## herkimer (May 22, 2012)

This is a very nice resort, not to worry.  The units are new and beautifully done with wood floors and comfy beds.  The couch has the most comfortable mattress we have ever found on a pull out.  The pool is large with a great water slide and the restaurant is right at the pool making it easy to nibble and watch kids at the same time.  Prices are reasonable.  

You will want a pool view if at all  possible but if that is not available, ask for a unit with a view of the fireworks at Disney.  The resort is in the middle of nowhere but that means that the road it is located on is lightly travelled and you are able to take it back road between theme parks and mostly stay off of I4 and away from traffic.  Might be worth using a GPS or mapquest to plan where you are going.  I know getting to both Universal and Disney were very easy drives with good directions using these backroads.


----------



## Purseval (May 22, 2012)

AwayWeGo said:


> Click here & here & here for nearby timeshare resorts that really are in a prime location.



LOL :rofl: People are falling over themselves to get rid of those "prime location" timeshares.  I'll stick with Parc Soleil's inferior location, thank you. :whoopie:


----------



## PigsDad (May 22, 2012)

Purseval said:


> LOL :rofl: People are falling over themselves to get rid of those "prime location" timeshares.  I'll stick with Parc Soleil's inferior location, thank you. :whoopie:


This is the funniest post here!  I couldn't agree more.  Thanks for the good laugh!  :hysterical: 

Kurt


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 22, 2012)

I agree somewhat about the surroundings, kind of wild, but it's Hilton, and you know it's going to get better.  Love the Hiltons!  

The best thing about the location is its proximity to Twistee Treat.  Yeah, baby, that is the place to go for chocolate-vanilla twist cones.  

Is there a whirlpool tub in those full 1 bedroom units?  I need that tub after walking around Disney for hours at a time.  We are spoiled on bathtubs while in Orlando.  All of the resorts have them, and those that don't, well we don't go to those.


----------



## Purseval (May 22, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Is there a whirlpool tub in those full 1 bedroom units?  I need that tub after walking around Disney for hours at a time.  We are spoiled on bathtubs while in Orlando.  All of the resorts have them, and those that don't, well we don't go to those.



You won't like Parc Soleil then.  They built it during the "green" craze when whirlpool tubs were considered bad for the environment.  So what you have is a big soaker tub:






the gimmick that makes it "special", and gets old after one use, is that it fills from the ceiling:






If you want a monster soaker whirpool tub I suggest you book Sea World instead:


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 22, 2012)

Adorable little ones there by that tub.  I miss those days with my kids, but now I have grandkids to enjoy.

The best tubs are at SeaWorld by far.  I am about to be done with my block from SeaWorld, too.  I am so excited to go back again in 2013.


----------



## Purseval (May 23, 2012)

PigsDad said:


> I couldn't agree more.
> 
> Kurt



Even if you factor in nothing but location those resorts are okay but not what I would consider to be prime.  In case you folks don't know the location he's referring to it's in an area between Palm Parkway and Apopka-Vineland.  The main advantage is that you have some shops and restaurants within walking distance but not really that many.  Only the hardiest of families would even consider trying to walk to Downtown Disney, and they had better be prepared to hoof it about 2.5-3 miles each way.  So in reality if you want to get around you're going to need a car.

In a car those resorts might have marginally better access to WDW parks, and that's just marginally since all you have to do from PS is go to Palm Parkway, make a right and follow it to Disney.  But, for the sake of argument, we'll give the edge to the three resorts.

Any place besides WDW and Parc Soleil is closer and easier.  A left on Palm Parkway runs you right into the entrance for Universal Studios.  a left and a quick right gets you to Sea World, I-Drive or the airport.  You have a post office, a 24 hour Walmart, an organic food market and a hospital within minutes.  Go up to sand Lake Road, take a left and you run into the Dr. Phillips restaurant row with plenty of fine dining.  It may look isolated but if you know your way around you won't have the slightest problem finding things to keep you well supplied and occupied.


----------



## timeos2 (May 23, 2012)

Purseval said:


> Even if you factor in nothing but location those resorts are okay but not what I would consider to be prime.  In case you folks don't know the location he's referring to it's in an area between Palm Parkway and Apopka-Vineland.  The main advantage is that you have some shops and restaurants within walking distance but not really that many.  Only the hardiest of families would even consider trying to walk to Downtown Disney, and they had better be prepared to hoof it about 2.5-3 miles each way.  So in reality if you want to get around you're going to need a car.
> 
> In a car those resorts might have marginally better access to WDW parks, and that's just marginally since all you have to do from PS is go to Palm Parkway, make a right and follow it to Disney.  But, for the sake of argument, we'll give the edge to the three resorts.
> 
> Any place besides WDW and Parc Soleil is closer and easier.  A left on Palm Parkway runs you right into the entrance for Universal Studios.  a left and a quick right gets you to Sea World, I-Drive or the airport.  You have a post office, a 24 hour Walmart, an organic food market and a hospital within minutes.  Go up to sand Lake Road, take a left and you run into the Dr. Phillips restaurant row with plenty of fine dining.  It may look isolated but if you know your way around you won't have the slightest problem finding things to keep you well supplied and occupied.



Palm Parkway (and the easy, back road non-I4 access) is a quick left & right from the resorts Alan listed. Then - about a mile down - you pass the lonely Hilton in the wilderness.  From any of the resorts he listed you can easily walk to about 40-50 restaurants and many stores. Even Tastee Treat is one block away! (Cindy - just had my peanut butter / hot fudge sundae there Sunday afternoon. MMM MMM!)

ANYTHING you wan to do from PS you must drive - just like the mega resorts. We'll take the more intimate, pedestrian friendly ones over any of those any day.  Especially when they are more built out, have far lower fees (if you own) and are being kept at Marriott / Hilton quality (at least is some cases).  PS isn't a bad resort or location but it sure isn't as good as the others have.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 23, 2012)

*Location.  Location.  Location.*




Purseval said:


> People are falling over themselves to get rid of those "prime location" timeshares.  I'll stick with Parc Soleil's inferior location, thank you.


I am not knocking Parc Soleil in any way.  We moseyed around over there 1 time when we were in town staying at another timehare.  Nice place. 

It's still out there in the sand all by itself, though -- not that there's anything wrong with that.  No doubt 1 of these years all sorts of attractive commercial development will spring up all over the surrounding neighborhood. 

Meanwhile, those other timeshares served up as authentic examples of Prime Location aren't exactly chopped liver, even if they don't measure up to HGVC in brand-name appeal.  

_Full Disclosure*:*_  In prior years we have stayed at 2 of those 3 unbranded Prime Location timeshares.  Had a nice time -- in fact, we liked'm well enough to buy'm (resale) & we still own at 1 of'm (EEY).  We have not (yet) stayed at Parc Soleil, but we had a nice time at HGVC Sea World a few years back (RCI exchange). 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Purseval (May 24, 2012)

timeos2 said:


> Palm Parkway (and the easy, back road non-I4 access) is a quick left & right from the resorts Alan listed. Then - about a mile down - you pass the lonely Hilton in the wilderness.  From any of the resorts he listed you can easily walk to about 40-50 restaurants and many stores. Even Tastee Treat is one block away! (Cindy - just had my peanut butter / hot fudge sundae there Sunday afternoon. MMM MMM!)



Sounds like a great place to be if your idea of an Orlando vacation is going to the Tastee Treat or some tacky souvenir shop for a Mickey Mouse shirt that says Florida on it.  For most people, though, the vacation is about either relaxing at the resort or going to the attractions.  Again, for any of those resorts, if you are going to do that you'll need transportation or a nice place to relax.  If you're relaxing that lonely Hilton in the wilderness beats those other resorts easily.  And when you do venture out past the Tastee Treat PS's location makes it convenient to any place you want to go and more convenient than the beforementioned resorts.

Of course you can always leave the Hilton, make a quick left, go down about a mile, look at Westgate Lakes and remind yourself that no matter where you are it could have been worse :rofl:


----------

